# concrete mixer for mortar



## GeraldS (Feb 26, 2009)

I have two mortar mixers, a three bag spiral and a two bagger paddle. I need something smaller and was wondering if I could kill two birds with one stone. I am also tempted to purchase a small concrete mixer. My question is..... How well does mortar mix in a concrete mixer??? Does anybody do this?


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

It sucks. Was forced to use electric one in high rise take forever to mix.
just my 2 cents


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Not nearly as good concrete mixes in a mortar mixer.


----------



## GeraldS (Feb 26, 2009)

DQM said:


> It sucks. Was forced to use electric one in high rise take forever to mix.
> just my 2 cents


 
Thats what I thought, I knew there was a reason I've never seen them being used as mortar mixers.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Like the others have said, it doesn't work very well. The mortar is too "sticky" to drop off the paddles. If your spiral is clean, it should have a 3/4"+ clearance, & should mix pea stone concrete in a hurry.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

There really is no substitute for this.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Grow some hair and put some asss into it.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

...and please don't tell me your union.


----------



## GeraldS (Feb 26, 2009)

When I started into this trade I labored for a menonite masonry company..
Ive mixed plenty of mortar and concrete by hand, and then Id have to haul it up thirty feet with a rope and pulley so they could pour it down the chimney. An eight hundred pound chimney cap in less than forty minutes.. My elbows are getting old and I could be doing other things while the mixer is doing the work.. 
My motto is, the easy way is the only way, which is very hard to adhere to in this trade. 
Eventually I will get a concrete mixer mostly because there is call for lots of concrete work around here and the only way to make concrete properly for my climate is to add air entrainment, which requires mechanical mixing.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Just being a wiseazz. I have one of these....and a couple hoes.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

GeraldS said:


> When I started into this trade I labored for a menonite masonry company..
> Ive mixed plenty of mortar and concrete by hand, and then Id have to haul it up thirty feet with a rope and pulley so they could pour it down the chimney. An eight hundred pound chimney cap in less than forty minutes.


Come on, thats only 4 batches!:laughing:


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I use the same orange mixer _(except ours is electric) _ for mixing up larger batches of tuck-pointing mud and it works very well. Realitivly easy to load/ unload and rolls right to the area you are working in - even up and down steep yard banks.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

CJKarl said:


> Just being a wiseazz. I have one of these....and a couple hoes.


Don't we all have a couple 'a hoes?


----------



## CaseyJones (Jul 22, 2009)

*mixer*

Drum type concrete mixers are cheaper than mortar mixers, but they will not produce a quality mortar mix.


----------

